# Change to Program when it starts



## Laurent (Nov 1, 2016)

I changed to a TIVO from a V+ Box yesterday and alsready i am deeply regretting this move.
1st gripe - why the hell cover up the HDMI socket with a piece of white sticky tape? Another useless waste of time that plagues modern life, obvioulsly!
My question is this.
On the V+ box I could browse the guide, select a TV show that was going to start in a few minutes, click ok anf be asked "do you want to change at start?", to which i would click OK again, and return to watching, safe in the knowledge that that's exactly what whould happen. And lo and belhold, it did, and I was happy.
So where is wonderful SIMPLE action on the* slow pile of plastic garbage* that seems to insist i record thigs. I NEVER RECORD ANYTHING, I simply casually watch a program, then want it to switch to another automatically. No muss no fuss. 
Please tell me this can be done otherwise Virgin Meda are going to get a call saying "please fix my TIVO, as I have indavertently set it on fire, and beaten out the flames with a ten pound lump hammer"


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm not near a TiVo right now but check to see if there is an option to "Remind" when setting a Record request.
If there is then I think it will also change channel.


----------

